# high winds



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

who's been at the sprouts already??


alert for high winds all over the place tomorrow!


El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos - Mañana - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, I've consumed my own weight in _lentejas_ this week (trying out new recipes) but didn't realise it was that bad!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> who's been at the sprouts already??
> 
> 
> alert for high winds all over the place tomorrow!
> ...


Better make sure my witch's wig is securely attached tomorrow night then!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

We had them yesterday and this morning, but died down now


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> We had them yesterday and this morning, but died down now


we've got a bit of rain


and I'm seriously considering putting the heating on


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> we've got a bit of rain
> 
> 
> and I'm seriously considering putting the heating on


I've had my heating on for a couple of weeks already lol!!!! We had a bit of rain overnight and its grey today!! I'm not looking forward to the winds tho!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've had my heating on for a couple of weeks already lol!!!! We had a bit of rain overnight and its grey today!! I'm not looking forward to the winds tho!
> 
> Jo xxx


I have actually moved the thermostat to 22 - but it hasn't kicked in yet!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I have actually moved the thermostat to 22 - but it hasn't kicked in yet!!


Thermostat??? Heck, you're modern over there! I've just got my "roll-around" gas heater and an electric radiator with a clothes horse round it lol!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thermostat??? Heck, you're modern over there! I've just got my "roll-around" gas heater and an electric radiator with a clothes horse round it lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


oh yeah!!!


& the new place has underfloor heating:clap2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Still shorts and T shirts here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> oh yeah!!!
> 
> 
> & the new place has underfloor heating:clap2:



I'm trying to find a :jealous: smilie!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

It's REALLY windy here. Had a family meal today and refused to wear a dress or skirt and I braided my hair to windproof it. We haven't seen winds like this in a long time here!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

According to AEMET.es, it is raining and blowing 25 kph winds where I am, but in fact we have a thin layer of cloud and no wind at all (very unusual!). I'm sure it's on its way ... 

Still haven't needed to put the heating on but I've had to resort to wearing socks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well we had a windy night last night. I woke up to find my patio chairs had moved across the garden and someone elses rug on my drive?? I think it had rained too. 

Today is still a bit blowy, but sunny

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Last night the wind was strong (not as strong as we had in Jan but very strong). Had a lot of blusters throughout the day too - here we go - bring on the winter jeje


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Last night the wind was strong (not as strong as we had in Jan but very strong). Had a lot of blusters throughout the day too - here we go - bring on the winter jeje


it's been a bit of a damp squib here - a few drops of rain, but no wind really


still a few hours to go though


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it's been a bit of a damp squib here - a few drops of rain, but no wind really
> 
> 
> still a few hours to go though


jeje, well we got it, but we are on the edge of a mountain close to the sea so we always get wind worse than most, in january the electricity pilons blew down, parts of our wall blew down and every house on the urb. lost many roof tiles! Thankfully today was nowhere near that bad!!!


----------

